# THE BIGGEST PIECE SHIMANO HAS EVER MADE!!



## Texas Roach

I hate to be such an arse but my Curado 200DHSV is the biggest piece of **** I've ever owned! I've put two set of bearings in it and there already trashed again, the handle is about to completely fall off, and I've broke it down(and I mean take apart every single screw, washer, spring, bearing you name it) at LEAST 6 times greased and oiled it back to spec and might get a couple trips out of it before its falling apart again. I own Calcutta's, Citica's, Chronarchs, Curados and even the new E7 and have done little more than rinse them every trip and a good cleaning every year or two. THIS REEL SUCKS! Shimano knows it sucks and thats probably why it wasn't out on the market long. Bantam I'm looking to you to let me know if you think there is anything Shimano would do about this reel. I would really just like a complimentary handle because I'm scared to buy a new one since it will probably corrode after the first trip just like this one did and I already got over $100 dollars in bearings in this reel. Anyway I'm sending this message to Shimano too and If any of you guys out there have horror stories about this reel I'd love to here them. Thanks -Roach
:texasflag


----------



## Lezz Go

My Citica is that way. I have to strip it down and clean the heck out of it after each trip or it locks up. When I trash this one, I'll be looking for a Shiman replacement.


----------



## Hook 'Em!!!

*Here's what you do...*

Get you an Abu. I'm telling you, all these Shimano fanatics on this site are plugging an inferior product. I have to clean my Abu Garcia too, but it whips the heck out of a Shimano in castability and smoothness.

I'm upgrading to the Inshore soon....


----------



## Captain Dave

the 200 is a fresh water reel.. get a MG 50-51 or a core. 

I have only Mg's work great for years.. once in a while lock ups, but ..... pause

Peeps will chime in on a shimano board and preach of others.

I also have others, but don't preach em here... Abu, Penn, Diawa, US Reel, Mitchell Garcia....


----------



## redfish bayrat

Been throwing a Diawa inshore 153 h for a while and I am quite pleased. It is smooth and casts every bit as good as my old 200 bsf.


----------



## fireBoy

I'm with Hook'em. I've been using and abusing my garcias for years and they have never had a problem. But I hope you find out whats wrong with yours. Best of luck to you


----------



## Profish00

Send it in' they will take care of you.


----------



## cgerace19

i'll take it.


----------



## CamoWhaler

Revo STX all the way


----------



## Alex258

Maybe you just got a bad one? I have the smaller version (100) and it's been an awesome reel.


----------



## BMTAngler

I wouldnt get that Revo Inshore if I was you, I was a hardcore Abu fan since about ago 10 believe it or not. But I switched over to Shimano two years ago and believe me Im glad I made the switch.


----------



## goodwood

I liked Ambass cause they were much less expensive than Shimanos but paid for it in reliability and durability. However it sucks to have something you expect to go years to break down on you.


----------



## MattK

Where are you buying your bearings from?


----------



## jboogerfinger

is the e7 considered a fresh or salt reel?


----------



## Dipsay

MattK said:


> Where are you buying your bearings from?


 I was gonna ask the same. What type were they? alot can depend on the quality of bearing I.E type of outer housing (ABEC#3,5,7) Ceramic or steel? How are you rinsing your reel off when you get back? Is the reel getting dunked alot? Lotta questions that need to be answered in order to trouble shoot the problem..


----------



## MattK

Dipsay said:


> Lotta questions that need to be answered in order to trouble shoot the problem..


Dude it's obvious what happened because that kind of damage doesn't happen over night. It was neglected until a problem/issue arose and by that time it was too late to reverse the damage. It happens to all brands of reels, not just Shimano. As for the bearings, I suspect they were cheap Chinese made mild steel bearings.


----------



## Brassnadz

No problems so far with mine. Of course it didnt see much action last year after Ike. I just stick it in the shower and rinse it off with warm water. Also, its never been dunked.


----------



## kenny

What is it with the "you probably dunked your reel". How many people do that? How do you do that unless you trip and fall down, or fish in the surf on a day with 2s & 3s?

Todays high performance Shimanos are like a shotgun. You have to partially tear them down and clean them after EVERY trip.
I got a slip with a recent return. It was a picture holding the reel under a faucet with running water as the suggested way to rinse the reel.


----------



## Tombo

Two mistakes I made with my Shimano Curado, the old green ones. I went aftermarket on the bearings to get more distance. I got caught up with all the hype on higher abec numbers. I bought two sets, one was abec 7 bearings and the other set were ceramic. 
The abec 7 bearings worked well for couple of trips until it went south on me, would not cast five feet as they rusted fast. The ceramic ones did well enough, but the casings around the ceramic bearings are not fit for salt water use. Had both reels professionaly repaired with stock bearings. 
Second problem was I used tap water to rinse off the reels. Too many minerals in the water, started corroding and guming up all my reels. 
I stick with stock stuff now. 
Go bet a Revo Premier, it will make your Curado reel seem like a perfect tool. My Premier was bought back by Ambassador. The Revo Inshore model has had better success. 
The waster salinity around Rockport is twice the normal level for this time of the year.


----------



## plgorman

kenny said:


> What is it with the "you probably dunked your reel". How many people do that? How do you do that unless you trip and fall down, or fish in the surf on a day with 2s & 3s?
> 
> Todays high performance Shimanos are like a shotgun. You have to partially tear them down and clean them after EVERY trip.
> I got a slip with a recent return. It was a picture holding the reel under a faucet with running water as the suggested way to rinse the reel.


Lol what shotgun are YOU using?


----------



## Bantam1

We can help you out with a handle and new nut cap. From what I can see it appears you do not take care of the reel very well. How often do you clean it? Corrosion like that does not happen overnight like Matt said. The salt content in the Gulf is higher than the other coasts. This combined with the humidity make for bad conditions when it comes to reels. The need for proper maintenance is much more important. 

In the future you can ask me nicely for help and not call the reel a piece of ****. Any reel by any manufacturer will have issues if you don't keep it clean.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Bantam1 said:


> We can help you out with a handle and new nut cap. From what I can see it appears you do not take care of the reel very well. How often do you clean it? Corrosion like that does not happen overnight like Matt said. The salt content in the Gulf is higher than the other coasts. This combined with the humidity make for bad conditions when it comes to reels. The need for proper maintenance is much more important.
> 
> In the future you can ask me nicely for help and not call the reel a piece of ****. Any reel by any manufacturer will have issues if you don't keep it clean.


Amen... I didn't get turned on to shimano till I moved to Texas and I have fished Penn, Daiwa, Abu and all. Shimano is the only way to go. You have to clean a saltwater reel regardless if you dunk it or not and do not think washing it with a hose while it is sittin gin a rod holder on a boat is good either.


----------



## myprozac

Iv got a similar issue with this reel. Its been cleaned by ftu a few times and only works right for a few trips after a cleaning. I take it back to ftu to get cleaned again and they say the reel is already clean..... To be honest i just keep using my old school curados instead of this one.


----------



## CrazyYak

The Curado's are definitely not a SW reel, I've used them for several years and you MUST keep them clean by breaking them partially down after every trip. *Even with a SW reel you MUST keep it properly maintained or it WILL corrode as well.*

IMO, the Citica is a better choice for SW because you don't have to worry about the semi-exposed levelwind bearing corroding, the Citica has a bushing instead, you'll save $50 also!

*After every trip here's what I do:*

Remove the spool and rinse.
1 drop of oil on each end of the spool shaft.
1 drop of oil on the left and right spool bearing.
2 drops of oil on the pinion gear bearing
3 drops of oil on the worm gear (levelwind)
Reassemble
1 drop of oil on each handle grip connection
***I probably over oil but the reels work pefectly after 2 years of heavy use while kayak fishing.
*After each dunk of the reel or if exposed to heavy SW spray:*

Breakdown completely.
The Curado and Citica are high maintenance reels for SW use; however, they work extremely well when properly maintained.


----------



## Swamp Root

*Shimano fanatic!*

Yep thats me... let me tell y'all something, Bantam has an excellent point about keeping your reels clean and washing the salt out of em! I own 2 old green cuardos, 3 200 DHSV's, 4 E7's and 1 new Chronarch and rarely have had a problem with any of them (and when I did, it was my fault). I had to replace the bearings once in my Old green SF (thats because I NEVER oiled it and cause its like 8 yrs old) and one of my DHSV's is getting a little rough (only because I have never cleaned it and cause its caught like 5,000 trout haha). Other than that ALL my other reels perform like the day they came out of the box. I KNOW I am hard on my reels because more than once I have spent an entire day at the short rigs massacring the trout in the gulf, or wading the surf, and those reels NEVER touched fresh water till a week later ( dumb I know, but [email protected]# happens).

Proper maintenance and a little TLC will go a long way with Shimano products. As far as being an inferior product... I DON'T THINK SO!:rotfl: We demand a lot out of these products (when you think about what salt water can do to a piece of steel), but mine at least, keep on catchin.

P.S. No I don't work for Shimano, I am just passionate about fishing and the equipment I choose to fish with.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

i agree, that the reel was probably so far gone by the time maint. took place. 

i have the same model citica and cruxis. they were both great but i didnt know anything other then water hose and reel magic. they started getting bad, i learned how to take them apart and clean. the last two summers at least one of them work good!

i now have an e7 and it is SWEEEEET. but it gets rinsed and oiled after ever trip. and i will break it down if it gets dunked.

as far as abu garcias. i love the 5000/5500/6000 for bait fishing. but the REVO i have is garbage! after 3 trips it started grinding and making noise after casting and it never left the boat


----------



## LaAngler

i have the same reel, it's been used in salt for a couple of years and still looks new

don't get me wrong it's not even close to my chronarchs, but it performs


----------



## uncle dave

well, I'm sitting here looking at 5 shimano reels I've just cleaned after returning from 6 days of fishing at port mansfield. 2 green curados 2 gold calcuttas and a chronarch 50 mg. There was no wade fishing involved, the reels were lightly rinsed with fresh water each day after using. The golds and the greens were a bit dirty, but the 50 was locked up. The 50 is like a high maintenance woman, costly and needs a lot of attention. Good fishing uncle Dave


----------



## boom!

I've got a new citica 200e on my desk now that is down. I expected much more out of it than I got. I just wish that the 5600c4's weren't so heavy.


----------



## Tiny

maybe if you washed it after every use it would treat you better...


----------



## Gilbert

boomgoon said:


> I've got a new citica 200e on my desk now that is down. I expected much more out of it than I got. I just wish that the 5600c4's weren't so heavy.


let me have it.


----------



## plgorman

I love the 200e's


----------



## boom!

Tiny said:


> maybe if you washed it after every use it would treat you better...


LMAO! You and oo7 are the last ones that I need advise on taking care of my stuff.


----------



## Mg50

plgorman said:


> Lol what shotgun are YOU using?


that would have to be a benelli.


----------



## alant

Tombo said:


> Second problem was I used tap water to rinse off the reels. Too many minerals in the water, started corroding and guming up all my reels.
> I stick with stock stuff now.
> .


So if you don't use tap water, does this mean you don't rinse your reels? What is the recommendation, other than a complete tear down?


----------



## jboogerfinger

alant said:


> So if you don't use tap water, does this mean you don't rinse your reels? What is the recommendation, other than a complete tear down?


I would assume he buys distilled water.


----------



## Tombo

Corrosion X, distilled water and just breaking it down with a clean cloth and a little bit of oil in the right places. Compare the older Curado and Penn spinning reels and you will notice fewer bearings and looser gears. Todays reels from Shimano have much tighter clearences as the public demands smoother reels. All I have to do is look at the plumbing fixtures throughout my home, they have all sorts of mineral/calcium deposits around seams. 
I can only comment on where I live as far as salinity and water contamination. 
Nothing is harder on a reel than wade or kayak fishing, alot more exposure to salt water. 
So far its worked for me. My next reel is going to be a Citica, fewer bearings equals less problems.


----------



## Arlon

Tip for taking care of your reels...

As soon as you get home, the second thing you do (kiss your wife first) is set your rods/reels up in the shower.. Turn the warm water on, let it run a few minutes then get in there with them (watch the hooks!)... Reels will last a long time if they get rinsed in warm water and towel dried.

I don't prefer the oriental reels but my european import has been running with no issues since the mid 70's..


----------



## rat race

I have the Corado 100D and I have to say I have replaced the bearings many times (more than $100 worth). This reel is very subject to salt water intrusion. You MUST clean them thoroughly after EVERY trip. If you don't than shame on you not Shimano. These reels are precision pieces of equipment because that is what we fishermen have been asking Shimano to make. Precision equipment of any kind requires regular maintenance. You have to be diligent and clean them inside and out. If not prepare yourself to replace parts. If you don't want to go through the haste then get a different reel, but you will not have the performance with ANY of the other manufactures that you get from a Shimano. 

I would send your reel to Shimano and ask (nicely) if they would repare the reel (at your cost). Then if you don't want it sell it to me 

RR


----------



## Team Binnion

*I love the Revo*



CamoWhaler said:


> Revo STX all the way


X2


----------



## InfamousJ

always have used calcuttas, no problems and very little to no maintenance, trust me when I say that (I am not big on preventive maintenance.. LOL) bought a curado one time, back in the old days, green one.. after first trip the cast was never the same, gritty sounding operation... calcuttas, little gold ones, are the only way to go... who cares if they are "heavier", go work out so you can hold it up wading for extended periods of time.. LOL


----------



## Tombo

InfamousJ said:


> always have used calcuttas, no problems and very little to no maintenance, trust me when I say that (I am not big on preventive maintenance.. LOL) bought a curado one time, back in the old days, green one.. after first trip the cast was never the same, gritty sounding operation... calcuttas, little gold ones, are the only way to go... who cares if they are "heavier", go work out so you can hold it up wading for extended periods of time.. LOL


Now that you mentioned it, the gold Calcutta may be the way to go.


----------



## Bantam1

*:hairout:*

*To the Abu supporters:*

Please find an Abu forum to talk about your products and or recommend them. Wait they don't offer one on any websites...

*Everyone else:*

Any reel used in saltwater will have issues if you don't take care of it. Maintenance is needed on anything mechanical. You have to change the oil in your truck and your boat's lower unit. You wash your boat and flush your outboard right? The same thing is needed on your reels. It seems many of you realize it, and others still don't get it.

More bearings mean more maintenance. Less bearings make the reels not as smooth. The smaller the reels the tighter everything fits together (less room for all the parts needed) so maintenance is even more important. We stand behind our products 100%. I am here to help out and do what I can. If you do not maintain your equipment then we will attempt to educate you once, then you will eventually get charged. It seems that charging for repairs is the best way to educate someone that just doesn't understand that reels need to be cleaned. It works for the courts. You get a few speeding tickets then you tend to slow down. There must be a direct link from the wallet to the brain.

Everyone wants a reel that weighs 4 ounces, holds 200 yards of 12 pound and with 30 pounds of drag and super smooth gearing that costs $50 that will not corrode. It just will never happen.

I apologize if this sounded harsh but it needed to be said. Remember when everyone used to be freindly and happy on this board? :cheers:


----------



## fabian31268

*penn levelmatics*

you guys should find the old penn level matics there the best money can buy mine are over 20yrs old clean them 1 time a year they dont break down but on occasion


----------



## Tombo

Bantam, I would like your opinion on two reels I am looking at. The 50 and 100 series calcutta reels, gold color. I have been using a Citica 200 series, not the newest model, and use 30# braid. All my fishing is inshore for trout, reds, and flounder. 
I don't think capacity is a problem since I will be using braid.


----------



## InfamousJ

Tombo said:


> Now that you mentioned it, the gold Calcutta may be the way to go.


silver works well also...  have 3 of them. The 100 is perfect for me, even fits my hands better than the low profile curados and such... weight is the driving force behind the need for those high performance high maintenance reels.. not to me, and why I use them. I cast well enough with the calcutta and am happy with them... the 50 is too small IMO. I gurantee that the maintenace is very low with these reels, a rinse and put up. Had one that I did not even take apart in a couple years of use, and then took it to a boat show and had the techs teach me what to do.

Bantam, I aint bashing, love the calcuttas.. hated the curado... for a person that lacks the drive to do maintenance the calcutta works well... nothing more.


----------



## Tiny

boomgoon said:


> LMAO! You and oo7 are the last ones that I need advise on taking care of my stuff.


did you start this thread??? I didn't think I was giving you advise and for your information you must have me mistaken for someone else... my reels don't go bad because I don't take care of them..


----------



## Im Headed South

Break down a reel after every use? You must be kidding right. I've been on the water 13 days in the last four weeks does that mean 13 cleanings lol. All we do is wade and fishing the deeper water like we are this time of year my reels get dunked pretty much daily while in my belt.I rinse mine off with water apply a little oil to the appropriate areas when i think about it then put it up for the next day. Matt gets them about once a year for a total breakdown. The only reels I have found to hold up to that abuse are Shimano's. Daiwa Coastals lasted maybe a year or so but good luck getting parts when you need them. H2O I bought for my 11 yr old daughter to learn bait casters on lasted two weeks and she now has Citica 100 and has held no issues since February. I guess we are the ultimate shimano family,currently we are using 3 chronarchs,curados 100d,200d,200e7,citica 100e,200e, and a calcutta 200gtb along with about 5 old green ones on the shelf for back up. My personal favorite and one I use everyday with light plastics is the 100d. 

Michael


----------



## SmackDown73

I have several shirmanos they work great as long as you take care of them.I have heard and read that the Quantum Catalyst is a great reel.I don't know if anybody has heard differant.I was thinking about trying one.


----------



## Bantam1

Tombo said:


> Bantam, I would like your opinion on two reels I am looking at. The 50 and 100 series calcutta reels, gold color. I have been using a Citica 200 series, not the newest model, and use 30# braid. All my fishing is inshore for trout, reds, and flounder.
> I don't think capacity is a problem since I will be using braid.


You will be fine with the Calcutta reels. They are built like tanks. I would lean more towards the 100 personally.

Off topic...

I saw a comment about shotguns earlier. I run a Benelli SBEII. Never had an issue. My good friend had sticks and dirt in his action and it still cycled. I run it with minimal lubrication and shoot loads under the recommended minimum, never have an issue. I did find that you have to keep the outside of the barrel heavily oiled to prevent surface rust. Other than that its a true workhorse


----------



## sergio380

i went with abu garcia Revo. i have 4 of them. the revo S, revo SX,revo STX, and the revo Inshore. i luv them! heres a pic of a 32in. bull red that made my revo S sing! it ripped drag and more drag and it sold me for life.


----------



## Texas Roach

*My two cents*

Man my work computer was down all day and my buddy called and says this thread done flew off the handle, so I had my wife check it for me and she says quote: "oh my god these guys are saying you neglected the reel and that you don't clean it thats b#[email protected] [email protected]#!" It's pretty bad when your wife is ready to join 2cool so she can tell everybody how she knows your a freak about you reel maintenance. If I didn't take care of my reels they would ALL be corroded up but for some reason they ALL look great except for this one. Bantam I'm not trying to knock Shimano I'm just letting off steam about a reel that I think was not built to Shimano standards. If it was my neglect then I wouldn't have 10 year old Curados and Chronarchs that work like day one and have never needed this kind of work. Matt K all my parts come straight from Shimano, the reel has never been dunked only the occasional splash in the surf. I store all my rods and reels on a rack in my game room(no humidity). I rinse them with warm water every time and sometimes even add soap. I understand the handle looks bad in the picture, thats why the hell I posted the picture, to show what happened to it even with the best possible care. I am not trying to **** people off I just expect this Curado to give me close to the same life span as previous models. I know the reels are getting smaller and lighter and we are sacrificing durability to get them that way but this reel was doomed from the start. I will still buy Shimano I just want it to be known that this reel did not hold up to the standards Shimano has set in the past. That's my two cents worth and a little more. -Roach
:texasflag


----------



## Captain Dave

I hear ya T.R. It is bad when you let a thread loose for a day after calling out a product bad..the natives got restless..LOL

Could be a lemon, Bantam1 will take care of you. Deal with him directly with a PM. Shimanos rock and so do the company reels.. They are not 100 percent perfect , but each year get more perfected.:idea:



sergio380.. Just for chit and giggles, here is a 43 inch bull red pulled in against a ripping jetty current on a shimano MG 51. I was absolutely impressed that my setup of 9 oz could do this. 

w/o PP 30/8 this feech would of come up to the boat after it snapped the line and told me a joke.. LOL


REMEMBER THAT THIS IS A SHIMANO SUPPORT THREAD, NOT A BASH THREAD:cloud:


----------



## Texas Roach

Thanks Capt Dave, you got me beat I pulled this 40 incher off the south jetty a while back on "ol' corroded handled" a couple years back. -Roach:texasflag


----------



## Captain Dave

Thats a real nice Shimano Bull Red T.R. Nice colors.. Fish On


----------



## wellconnected

I have used curado's for years and I am sorry but I have always felt they are disposable. However, about 5 years ago my parents bought me a calais 200 for my birthday. 3 years ago I also bought a calais 100 as well. These reels do cost more, but I truly feel that are strong as tanks. My 200 has only been professionally cleaned once, and my 100 has never been professionally cleaned. I can also tell you that I am not one to sit there and break apart a reel piece by piece after every trip. In fact, I have never completely torn down either reel, ever. Both reels get used very hard especially during tournament season. My methods may not be what is written in the shimano handbook, but I can tell you that it works for me. I simply rinse both reels with a super light mist of warm water (from my bathroom). I then spray all moving parts with a light shot of Rem oil (including wiping down the outside of the reel with a soft cloth). Neither reel has a single speck of corrosion. Both of my reels are always smooth as glass! My calais 100 on a waterloo is still super light. These reels I truly believe are the "industrial" version of the shimano baitcast products. They are expensive, but I believe in this case you are getting more than what you pay for!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Bantam1 said:


> *:hairout:*
> 
> *To the Abu supporters:*
> 
> Please find an Abu forum to talk about your products and or recommend them. Wait they don't offer one on any websites...
> 
> *Everyone else:*
> 
> Any reel used in saltwater will have issues if you don't take care of it. Maintenance is needed on anything mechanical. You have to change the oil in your truck and your boat's lower unit. You wash your boat and flush your outboard right? The same thing is needed on your reels. It seems many of you realize it, and others still don't get it.
> 
> More bearings mean more maintenance. Less bearings make the reels not as smooth. The smaller the reels the tighter everything fits together (less room for all the parts needed) so maintenance is even more important. We stand behind our products 100%. I am here to help out and do what I can. If you do not maintain your equipment then we will attempt to educate you once, then you will eventually get charged. It seems that charging for repairs is the best way to educate someone that just doesn't understand that reels need to be cleaned. It works for the courts. You get a few speeding tickets then you tend to slow down. There must be a direct link from the wallet to the brain.
> 
> Everyone wants a reel that weighs 4 ounces, holds 200 yards of 12 pound and with 30 pounds of drag and super smooth gearing that costs $50 that will not corrode. It just will never happen.
> 
> I apologize if this sounded harsh but it needed to be said. Remember when everyone used to be freindly and happy on this board? :cheers:


----------



## cgerace19

Texas Roach said:


> Man my work computer was down all day and my buddy called and says this thread done flew off the handle, so I had my wife check it for me and she says quote: "oh my god these guys are saying you neglected the reel and that you don't clean it thats b#[email protected] [email protected]#!" It's pretty bad when your wife is ready to join 2cool so she can tell everybody how she knows your a freak about you reel maintenance. If I didn't take care of my reels they would ALL be corroded up but for some reason they ALL look great except for this one. Bantam I'm not trying to knock Shimano I'm just letting off steam about a reel that I think was not built to Shimano standards. If it was my neglect then I wouldn't have 10 year old Curados and Chronarchs that work like day one and have never needed this kind of work. Matt K all my parts come straight from Shimano, the reel has never been dunked only the occasional splash in the surf. I store all my rods and reels on a rack in my game room(no humidity). I rinse them with warm water every time and sometimes even add soap. I understand the handle looks bad in the picture, thats why the hell I posted the picture, to show what happened to it even with the best possible care. I am not trying to **** people off I just expect this Curado to give me close to the same life span as previous models. I know the reels are getting smaller and lighter and we are sacrificing durability to get them that way but this reel was doomed from the start. I will still buy Shimano I just want it to be known that this reel did not hold up to the standards Shimano has set in the past. That's my two cents worth and a little more. -Roach
> :texasflag


like i said, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Iam74Gibson

My 2 cents... I have had a Curado 300 for a bout 2 years... and I need to "fess up" ... about 4 months after I bought it, I dropped it in the bottom of Moses lake in 15 ft of water... I had to retrieve it with my spinning reel... took about 10 minutes. I never took it apart to clean it (mybad) Only rinsed it in warm water. Only recently have I noticed the casting distance was getting less. My buddy offered to clean it for me, and now it is great again, with no parts added. Not sure how this relates to the 200, but I am impressed with the quality of the 300.


----------



## corykj

sounds like most people want a reel that they don't have to take apart and/or clean all the time. solution: fish freshwater. salt in the air and water eats away at everything... that's just what it does... so in time, you should expect your new $200 reel to become corroded, froze, etc... regardless of the brand. face it, it's gonna happen. just bite the bullet and buy a nice reel, clean it after every trip and stop whining. why would you not want to clean your reel after every use? you paid the money for it... take the time for the upkeep. very simple.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie

go ahead and try the others... i did... and I went back to all shimano reels..


----------



## jabx1962

sergio380 said:


> i went with abu garcia Revo. i have 4 of them. the revo S, revo SX,revo STX, and the revo Inshore. i luv them! heres a pic of a 32in. bull red that made my revo S sing! it ripped drag and more drag and it sold me for life.


You have 4 Piece of **** reels Bro. You can also catch a bull red using a beer can and kite string.


----------



## Im Headed South

Once again this break down after every trip idea is crazy IMO. Rinse them with water, oil the bearings and use the hell out of them. If I was going to break them down after every trip I would buy 5 H2O's for the price of one of my shimanos lol.BTW Matt be expecting a visit after the Pt. Lavaca TRS.

Mike


----------



## fishin styx

Bantam1,
If you makes you feel any better, I love my Shimano spinning reels (don't use bait casters) 
When I get home from a trip, a little Salt Away spray down some fresh water washing and air drying keeps them working top notch. I mainly use Stradics but if you've got a Stella laying around gathering dust, I've got a new rod I just built that I'm sure it would look good on.


----------



## GetEmGot

*The way I see it*

Contact the rep by PM.

Just be polite and curtious, hopefully a recprical approach will be made by him in regards to suggestions on cleaning and handling your product.

If he is unwilling to help and is a ***** then make a post on the internet about it, but going off without trying to handle it like a reasonable adult is foolish and also ignorant.

That being said I love all my shimanos Ive owned 8 had 3 stolen. Had issues with chronarch, just i wasnt a huge fan of weight an a spool bent on a jack. Its stolen so IDC ive been really happy with the new reels.

The other day i posted about the new reels. It seems like this is one of the only companies now adays that listens to customers and incorporates suggestions in later revisions. There a proper way to do it which you obviously havent learned in life yet.


----------



## InfamousJ

GetEmGot said:


> Contact the rep by PM.
> 
> Just be polite and curtious, hopefully a recprical approach will be made by him in regards to suggestions on cleaning and handling your product.
> 
> If he is unwilling to help and is a ***** then make a post on the internet about it, but going off without trying to handle it like a reasonable adult is foolish and also ignorant.
> 
> That being said I love all my shimanos Ive owned 8 had 3 stolen. Had issues with chronarch, just i wasnt a huge fan of weight an a spool bent on a jack. Its stolen so IDC ive been really happy with the new reels.
> 
> The other day i posted about the new reels. It seems like this is one of the only companies now adays that listens to customers and incorporates suggestions in later revisions. There a proper way to do it which you obviously havent learned in life yet.


 I just read the sticky above on forum rules...



> 5) Please post anything positive or negative on this board!! I want to see it all and I will do my best to remedy any situation within reason


----------



## waterspout

InfamousJ said:


> I just read the sticky above on forum rules...


 Most people won't do that,, they just dive in.


----------



## RedXCross

LMFAO, Jeff you are in a class of your own, Now tell me how you really feel. LMAO again..

Bantam1 as stated you can expect on todays 2COOL , that you will run into a guy who thinks once you buy it the work is over.

I have a Browning Goldhunter Shotgun with 10,000 plus rounds through it, but it wasn't because I never went through it a time or 2 .. GGGGEEEEZZZ .



jabx1962 said:


> You have 4 Piece of **** reels Bro. You can also catch a bull red using a beer can and kite string.


----------



## plgorman

Mg50 said:


> that would have to be a benelli.


Aw come on if he has a benelli that doesnt work its b/c of the same reason!


----------



## Mg50

off topicOriginally Posted by *kenny*  
_What is it with the "you probably dunked your reel". How many people do that? How do you do that unless you trip and fall down, or fish in the surf on a day with 2s & 3s?

Todays high performance Shimanos are like a shotgun. You have to partially tear them down and clean them after EVERY trip.
I got a slip with a recent return. It was a picture holding the reel under a faucet with running water as the suggested way to rinse the reel._

Lol what shotgun are YOU using?

posted by MG50 Has to be a benelli



Bantam1 said:


> You will be fine with the Calcutta reels. They are built like tanks. I would lean more towards the 100 personally.
> 
> Off topic...
> 
> I saw a comment about shotguns earlier. I run a Benelli SBEII. Never had an issue. My good friend had sticks and dirt in his action and it still cycled. I run it with minimal lubrication and shoot loads under the recommended minimum, never have an issue. I did find that you have to keep the outside of the barrel heavily oiled to prevent surface rust. Other than that its a true workhorse


I agree I was trying to lighten the mood of the post guess that didnt work.


----------



## Mg50

plgorman said:


> Aw come on if he has a benelli that doesnt work its b/c of the same reason!


what i meant by that is i have a camo benelli. and thats exactly how i cleaned it for a solid week of duck hunting rinse with warm water at the camp dry and let it rip the next day and the next and the next.


----------



## JShupe

*Jeff.... Efin B!*

here's the solution:

Go out by you a Shimano I prefer the Calais... kind of like the Bugatti of reels.

Take it to Mansfield or Baffin and use it for the weekend.

Take it home and either give it to a youth who loves to fish or keep it for a client to give to (they never know if it's been fished with once  ).

Repeat the above steps and you will never have to worry about all that corrosion stuff to deal with and or cleaning it.

Late~


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45

I have 2 citica 100 dsv " the best reel every made" a cu 200 and and a cu 200sf and they all work great!! boat wade kayak surf everything i have thrown at them worked awesome! i rinse them off with well water " hard well water" every 3rd or 4th trip i break them down alittle and oil em up and they keep clickin!! and i dont get the whole Dunked thing? when i wade i carry 2 rods 1 in my hand and 1 in my belt there are days when the one in my belt spends hours underwater i just rinse them off!! the only problem i have is i had a drag washer go out in my cu 200sf!! SHIMANO ALL THE WAY!!!! u should see how many abu's get returned to work!!


----------



## Captain Dave

I hope this thread goes on vacation before Bantam gets back..LOL


----------



## sergio380

jabx1962 said:


> You have 4 Piece of **** reels Bro. You can also catch a bull red using a beer can and kite string.


calm down killer! did the revo's break down on you?if u take care of your reels. they will last a long time. i havent had any problems with them (revo's). i have curado's too. there all good. but i really want to see u catch a bull red the a beer can and kite string.LOL! its jus time for a new reel for the T.R. chunk it in the trash and go get a new one.its that simple!


----------



## trout77471

i've used a variety of shimano's for over 20 years...no complaints...i have two (bantam mag 150's) old ones that i still use...take care of them, they will take care of you...trout


----------



## notthatdeep

I have about a half dozen shimanos and about the same in abus and in penns. Some work better in salt with minimum maintenance, others you have to baby. In time you will learn whether its worth it or not depending on the occasion.

Abus and Penns are bulletproof. Shimanos are a little touchy like most of my wives.


----------



## Texas Roach

*Get your popcorn ready Capt. Dave*

Capt. Dave the way this threads going you might need another tub of popcorn. Somehow this thread has turned into a two part thread 1) ABU/PENN vs. SHIMANO and 2)HOW TO CARE FOR YOUR REEL. Again I am not knocking all Shimano reels I have 6 or 7, and all but one are great reels, all but one have no corrosion on them, all but one have needed no more than an occasional breakdown, all but one still work like new, and most of them have seen more time in the salt than my 200dhsv. Obviously something is wrong with the reel but all everyone seems to want to do is peg it as neglect, thats fine, then lets put this thread to bed. -Roach
:texasflag


----------



## uncle dave

well, i've learned a lot from this thread, thanks for the info


----------



## fishin styx

I'm not saying it is negelect but with the amount of reels Shimano makes and sells, there is a possiblity of one slipping on the QC side of things. It happens, has your truck ever had a recall? Every now and then something gets missed but most companies when approached in a respectful manner will make it right.
I work in sales and customer service and when the first words out of a customer's mouth is this is a piece of junk, I stop listening. That customer is past being able to be reasonable. If that customer wants my help in resolving the problem, then drop the attitude and bashing. If not keep it up and see where that gets you.
I hope they can resolve this issue and keep you happy with the product but name calling and outright bashing don't help anything.


----------



## Texas Roach

Point taken.


----------



## capt mullet

My CH101BSV Chronarch lasted 5 years with no maintenance except a few drops of oil after every couple of uses, a good rinsing undr the faucet after every trip and being sprayed with blakemores reel magic after every trip.

You cant do any better than that!! Every one of my reels are shimano. I wouldnt buy any other product.


----------



## V-Bottom

Shimano Currode-a's....gotta be a "Keep up w/ the Jones' product" I think!


----------



## fishsmart

There are generally two types of users, those that use and maintain, and those that use things up. Saltwater has no friends.

Charles


----------



## wish2fish

My 200DPV kicks butt. I have had it for about three years and I haven't ever had to do anything other than light spray of reel lube before I got out and light rinse of fresh water when I get back to the house, couple drops of oil and put back in the rod holder for next trip.

It is as smooth as the day I got it. 

Great reel, I just got an E7 and I hope to say the same in three years about it.


----------



## wennis1

I have a DHSV 200. A big redfish pulled it out of my mothers hands one night. It was in Caney Creek for 2 days. Caught it in a cast net and cleaned it up and it has not given us any trouble. I'm not too familiar with this exact Curado but I can tell you that we have 6 older model Curados that still cast and work better than one that are 1 year old. Abu Garcia makes good reels but they are a bit more difficult to work on.


----------



## Chaz

I had a Shimano 100 that I absolutely hated. I used it to pound a snake into oblivion one time. My Mg works great.


----------



## Dipsay

Chaz said:


> I had a Shimano 100 that I absolutely hated. I used it to pound a snake into oblivion one time. My Mg works great.


what pound test line did you use? to tell you the truth bro, those reels were made from the same mold. I loved all those. Citica 100DSV,Scorpion1000, MG50,Curado B and D series. all were great. Sorry you had an issue with that. BTW, what kinda snake was it and did the reel work ok before the pounding?


----------



## Trouthunter

*Ahhh....*



kenny said:


> What is it with the "you probably dunked your reel". How many people do that? How do you do that unless you trip and fall down, or fish in the surf on a day with 2s & 3s?
> 
> Todays high performance Shimanos are like a shotgun. You have to partially tear them down and clean them after EVERY trip.
> I got a slip with a recent return. It was a picture holding the reel under a faucet with running water as the suggested way to rinse the reel.


No you don't. And you guys holding them under the water faucet...stop doing that unless you just like replacing bearings. All you should do unless you've submerged the reel is wipe them down with a damp cloth and spray some Reel Magic on them.

TH


----------



## GulfCoast 23 FISH ON

I 'm sorry to hear your having problems with this reel but I own the same reel and have no problems with it. I have a calais 200 and use my curado more because of it's gear ratio. After every trip I just spray them off with the water hose.If I do some heavy wading and they get submerged and leave them in five gallon bucket of water for a few hours. Every three months I take them apart to do a grease/ lube job. I hope that shimano takes care of your problem they always do with me.


----------



## kenny

fishsmart said:


> There are generally two types of users, those that use and maintain, and those that use things up. Saltwater has no friends.
> 
> Charles


Well, not really. I fish almost every day, and I always rinse, and oil. I also take the reels down weekly and clean, corrosionX, and grease. I've still had one frame corrode at the edge of a drain hole (replaced), and currently have one corroding at the thumb release bar(now painted with nail polish).
All I can figure is that the reels are always wet somewhere, or moisture is trapped between the thumb bar and frame if stored engaged.


----------



## Bantam1

Wow 10 pages and 7000+ views now...

OK the handle corrosion we have seen. It seems that its worse the further south you go in Texas. PM me with your info and I'll send you a new handle and nut cap. Place some grease on the handle nut and nut cap. This will help prevent electrolysis of dissimilar metals. This is an area that you will need to watch in the future. 

Now can we finish this thread? 

And thanks to all the supporters!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

WOW!!! After sitting here reading all 10 pages (whew...and I hate reading) Its very simple...If you fish in Saltwater you have to keep up with your stuff....Rods....Reels....Boat...Gear.. etc.. etc..I've used shimano for years...Currently own citica 200, 100 & The Core...Have not had an issue with any of them....I clean regularly and have from day 1...The only corrosion issue I had was with the Core...But that was stopped by getting more familiar with the reel.. This is my 3rd season with the Core (same reel) and my wife still uses the citica's..Still no problems!

To address another comment about dunking the reel....If it hasnt happened to you " by accident" then I strongly suggest playing the lottery more often, because you are one lucky person.I put in alot of hours on the water and it happens...and Im sure it will happen again.


----------



## fishin styx

Bantam1 said:


> And thanks to all the supporters!


Bantam, where can I get a visor or some stickers?


----------



## Bantam1

You can get a visor through one of our dealers. Stickers can be obtained by calling us at 877-577-0600.


----------



## rtoler

*One Last Word*

I just wanted to get the last word on this world record thread, "Wash your equipment after you fish in salt water".


----------



## stevie-b-1

*Quick and Easy*

I have 3 old green curados and 1 old super free version. I've love casting far and hate my equipement not working well, but not a fan of overdoing/overengineering processes unecessarily. I pretty much only wade fish... they get dunked on occasion, and fish probably 30 days a year. After allot of trial and error through the years, the following works extremely well for these. Take spool out, rinse everything off well in the sink, and shake water out/air dry. Hit spool shaft and all bearing well with Reel Scubber (at Academy) / solvent cleaner type product... have used gun solvent as well. I lightly and mean lightly spray WD 40 on bearings and shaft and BAM!!! back in the game. Maybe 2x's a year I break down whole reel, completely clean, and put gear grease on gears. Very simple, fast, cheap and I'm consistantly throwing as far as any of my buddies that completely break theres down after every trip. I've had all of these reels 6-8 years and their still fine. Not the prettiest on the outside, but working great. Just my 2.


----------



## dbarham

V-Bottom said:


> Shimano Currode-a's....gotta be a "Keep up w/ the Jones' product" I think!


 naw its just the most durable


----------



## Captain Dave

.


----------



## MattK

Nice rims on that truck you got there Capt. :slimer:

But in all seriousness, yes this post needs to DIE!


----------



## calixtog

]


----------



## dbarham

MattK said:


> Nice rims on that truck you got there Capt. :slimer:
> 
> But in all seriousness, yes this post needs to DIE![/hwell:dub deuces?


----------



## MattK

dbarham said:


> hwell:dub deuces?


I was thinkin' twankies


----------



## KenD

Great post. Lots of interesting input. I very well may have missed it, but would there be a thread, or a post offering some good tips on saltwater maintains.
If there is no such thread, than maybe one could get built? and get "stickied"?
When it comes to reel-work, many folks just don't get it, that things get hooped in the salt, if not attended to. Weird. They have a 30,000 truck, 25,000 boat and trailer, 500.00 wardrobe, all well looked after, but the 29.99 rod, and the 200.00 reel get rode hard and put away wet...


----------

